# I think my bunnys cought a cold...



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

The issues im having is, when I start to slow down to come to a complete stop or when im already stopped. My battery light will come on and beeps then the car will do a little shake the stall out. As soon as I turn the car off and turn it back on all light are cleared and it starts up fine. This has happened a couple times in the past few weeks. I didn't know if anybody else was having this issues (before I call the dealer to drop it off). I will have it vag-ed tonight to see if anything is popping up.


----------



## DeezOnIt (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (GtiGirl)*

i know zero about mkVs but bump for you amber.....make bunny better


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (GtiGirl)*

Sounds like a faulty alternator. Could also be the voltage regulator causing trouble.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (classicjetta)*

God I hope not. I had a few issues with my MKIV with the alternator when I got it.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (GtiGirl)*

is it when the engine is cold or warm?
does it start to happen after a certain length of driving?


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (Geo)*

the engine has wormed up and both times i was about 10 miles from where i first started the car. The first time I was coming to a stop and the second time I was already stopped.


----------



## sxyblktrbogti (Aug 5, 2005)

aww i hope the bunny feels better


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (sxyblktrbogti)*

i've heard stories of other people's rabbits stalling with similar stories to yours. let us know what vag-com says so we can come up with a fix since the dealer can't even fix a fuel line rattle right.
-matt


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (GtiGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiGirl* »_the engine has wormed up and both times i was about 10 miles from where i first started the car. The first time I was coming to a stop and the second time I was already stopped. 

I'm betting vag-com won't turn anything up. This is a semi-common issue that Vw hasn't come up with a fix for yet. I'm hoping to hear something soon...


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (veedubtek)*

im hopping something will pop up. After I posted this I had to go out for a bit. and while i was sitting still it was idling at 700 rpms that all the sudden it dropped to 100-200 rpms and did it's little shake that caught it's self back up. I also hear some sputtering putts in the sounds of the exhaust. 
As soon as he gets home he's going to vag it. I will let you all know what comes up if anything. 
cross your fingers.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (GtiGirl)*

let me know if it has to do with the cam timing


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (Geo)*

i dont think it can be cam timing or the engine would 1) act weird all the time no matter what or 2) bent valves and been extremely noticeable when it jumped timing.
-matt


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (Geo)*

No codes, no misfires, etc.... I guess we're gonna wait for it to happen more often or for more people to have hte issue


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_i dont think it can be cam timing or the engine would 1) act weird all the time no matter what or 2) bent valves and been extremely noticeable when it jumped timing.
-matt

not true when your cam timing adjuster goes whack


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (Geo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geo* »_
not true when your cam timing adjuster goes whack
















cam timing adjuster? you mean a tensioner? listen if the cams jumped timing it will act weird all the time not just when it feels like it ok.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_







cam timing adjuster? you mean a tensioner? listen if the cams jumped timing it will act weird all the time not just when it feels like it ok.









No no, I'm fairly certian he would be talking about the ADJUSTER for the variable valve timing... I don't know if that would cause the battery light to blink/beep immediately before the car shutting off


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... ([email protected])*

The battery light is coming on when it stalls/is about to stall. The alt isn't turning enough to pump out the 14v, so the light comes on. 
The cam timing variator is a hydraulic fluted variator. It isn't the problem. If it was, first off, it would do it all the time...secondly, it would trip a code. It's either a fuel or power supply problem, and I'm leaning towards fuel (not quality persay, but more like pump). 
It's happened to me once, near after I got the car. I wish it wouuld do it more often so I could have an opportunity to actually play around with it. But, like I said, Vw knows about it and are working on it...so hopefully they come up with something soon.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_The cam timing variator is a hydraulic fluted variator. It isn't the problem. If it was, first off, it would do it all the time...secondly, it would trip a code. It's either a fuel or power supply problem, and I'm leaning towards fuel (not quality persay, but more like pump). 


a car comes in the shop cause the motor starts bucking and running like ass after it warms up.....cam timing is shown to be off....first, the cam position sensor is replaced which doesn't fix the problem...then the cam adjuster was pulled which had some "trash" in it clogging it up at times...replace the adjuster and problem solved
GTiGrl, you know the code yet?...good thing its under warranty











_Modified by Geo at 6:11 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (Geo)*

I've had my car stall on it's own once. It happened right before my 5000 mile stealership visit. At the time I had no mods on the car besides my sound system, and that's not going to make the car stall. Anyways, this code came up when I scanned my car recently.
Clearly I wasn't idling, but none the less this does show that it's possible to have problems with the cams!
Note: I'm not sure this is related to my car stalling. In fact, I think it was before the mantinence light even came on (500 miles before service.)
000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced)
P0011 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 7574 km (You'd think they might put milage here but no, so I converted and it's right at 4706 miles.)
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:03:07
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1618 /min
Load: 46.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 39.0°C
Temperature: 35.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
Hope this is useful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by pslawinski at 6:34 AM 4-10-2007_

_Modified by pslawinski at 6:34 AM 4-10-2007_

_Modified by pslawinski at 6:40 AM 4-10-2007_


_Modified by pslawinski at 8:24 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (Geo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geo* »_a car comes in the shop cause the motor starts bucking and running like ass after it warms up.....cam timing is shown to be off....first, the cam position sensor is replaced which doesn't fix the problem...then the cam adjuster was pulled which had some "trash" in it clogging it up at times...replace the adjuster and problem solved


Totally different scenario, and as I said, that would trip a code. The tolerance for cam position is very, very small. 

Just spoke with my regional tech guy, and as of right now, there still isn't a fix, but they are thinking it's software. I don't buy it, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Its a known issue. Lots of people's cars are doing that... there is a whole post dedicated to it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2856394
Vag Com won't show anything IIRC. Seems like it only does it when its cold. Hope that helps...


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (Geo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geo* »_
GTiGrl, you know the code yet?...good thing its under warranty











Nothing popped up last night. But in other new. Im pretty sure it's not the alternator. When I got home today I had to jump my lawn mower for 45 mins or so and I had no trouble. 
i also wanted to add that I always run 93 oct. 
I guess I will have to wait and see when it happens again. It seems to happen a week apart and with in 10-15 miles when I start driving







. 
Thanks for the link I'll take a few mins to read through it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Mine did it again today, second time in two days. Before that it hadn't done it for 3-4 weeks, but the week before THAT, did it three times in three days. 
I am almost certain VW is on the right track with ethanol messing with the fuel pump. Every time it has happened to me, the tank was full of ethanol blended fuel (I always let the tank run to about a gallon left, then fill), both 87 and 90 octane. The three weeks I did not have a problem, I was not using ethanol blended fuel, and it was 87 octane. 
I hope they figure it out soon though.


----------



## tua09282 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (GtiGirl)*

disclaimer, not a fact just a thought:
it could be a loose ground somewhere. if the car is moving the connection rattles enough to keep contact. also when the car is fully warn the metal on the connections could expand and cause a good contact. when the car idles for a little while when it is cold the ground wire could move just enough to stall the car.


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

sounds like the idle air controle valve.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (007rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *007rabbit* »_sounds like the idle air controle valve. 

that sounds good but my car doesnt have a idle air controle valve.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (GtiGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiGirl* »_
that sounds good but my car doesnt have a idle air controle valve. 


Correct, car is drive-by-wire.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (pslawinski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pslawinski* »_
*Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced)* 

So does that mean your car is too smart?


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (classicjetta)*

well it happened again, I guess I'll call and make an appointment to drop it off.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (GtiGirl)*

it sounds like an alternator problem ebcause you said the battery light came on.... but it could be anything because its happening to alot of people


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (mujjuman)*

On my Mk3 ya defective fuel pump make my golf stall on the freeway with a flashing battery light .


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_The battery light is coming on when it stalls/is about to stall. The alt isn't turning enough to pump out the 14v, so the light comes on. 


it has absolutely nothing to do with why the car stalled.


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

well.... 
what really matters is...
are you cute gti girl


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4vgnugn* »_well.... 
what really matters is...
are you cute gti girl









How about the question gets back on topic of my *GF's* car and those troubles?


----------



## tua09282 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (GtiGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiGirl* »_well it happened again, I guess I'll call and make an appointment to drop it off. 

any word?


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
How about the question gets back on topic of my *GF's* car and those troubles?









I'm sorry to be off topic but that made me laugh and needless to say I saw that coming.
But any news? Because my car has done it once and it was right at start up. I started it and then it just...died.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (KamelReds)*

Im sorry nothing yet. Ive been to buys to do anything (but it hasn't happened again)


----------



## tua09282 (Sep 17, 2006)

i read this in the mkiv forums. i wonder if it has anything to do with this.

_Quote, originally posted by *Outkasted24* »_One day I was going over a bridge and got a Text Message at the same time, My Car shut off for about 10 seconds but then was able to restart it back up.
This happened about 12 more times within two months but I never put two and two together.
I told a bunch of people and they kind of looked at me like I had 2 heads.
I took the car to a dealer and they put a computer on the car.....but came up with nothing.
Then I had a VW tech PM me and said he believed me, Said to take my Cell phone out of my pocket and put it on the passenger seat for a week or two, then get back to him next time the car shut off.
Since that day the car hasn't even stumbled the slightest.
Turns out there is a security chip in our key that continuously sends signals back and forth to the computer.
If that signal is interrupted...The computer will shut down.
Sounds crazy, But That was the problem








just some food for thought.
Good luck with your problem.
-Jeff


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_Sounds like a faulty alternator. Could also be the voltage regulator causing trouble.

It the alternator was having problems, the battery would die. He says the car starts right back up... I didn't actually see the rest of the posts that agree with what I was about to say about how that happens when a car stalls... I guess auto drivers aren't too familiar with that.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:39 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (ninety9gl)*

I posted this in the other thread as well : 


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_Volkswagen has officially released a fix for this. It's a charcoal canister problem...apparently, they have 2 different plants making them, and the flow in the Rabbit canister is wrong, thus when the purge valve opens kills the engine instantly. Valve is closed for restart, so it fires right back up. All the Jetta canisters are made in a different plant, hence why no Jetta owners exhibit this problem. Your technician *has* to call the helpline however to get the right parts ordered to fix it. The parts catalog is not updated with the correct parts yet.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: I think my bunnys cought a cold... (veedubtek)*

Thanks a bunch. I guess I will call and drop it off.


----------

